# New mosses



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

I've collected 3 new mosses. They have been in my tank for about a week now.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Very nice 🙂


----------



## Joel1980 (Mar 22, 2021)

jrIL said:


> Very nice 🙂


Don't know if they will grow submerged but I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Joel1980 said:


> Don't know if they will grow submerged but I got my fingers crossed.


Nothing ventured etc. I like that idea.


----------

